# central canada to ausralia on a budget...



## thegiler (Oct 21, 2009)

i really wanna backpack australia and new zealand but cant find the right info, id like to maybe find a job or something when i get there cause i am on super tight budget.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Have a look in the travel section for quite a few threads there with budget travelling tips.
Do you have something like a Working Holiday Visa for if not and you get caught working illegally, you'll be sent backpacking back home.

You can hower do WWOOF Australia and Help Exchange work for accommodation and food in Australia New Zealand Canada Europe not wwoof if on a tourist visa.


----------

